# Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?



## zweilinkehaende (2. Oktober 2011)

*Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Ich wollte mal fragen, welche leisen 200mm Lüfter es so gibt.
Ich würde gern meine Gehäuselüfter gegen leisere Modelle austauschen.
(Habe das NZXT Phantom Gehäuse)

Danke schon mal im Vorraus

EDIT: 
ich hab nochmal im Netz recherchiert, aber zu 200mm Lüftern gibt es keine größeren Tests.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Um bei der Kompatibilität auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich da zu Lüftern von NZXT greifen: NZXT in Luftkühlung/Lüfter 200mm | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

@ Softy:
Und wie soll es dann leiser werden?

@ topic:
Die 200er von Cooler Master sind m.M.n. ganz ok, aber wirklich leise 200er sind mir nicht bekannt, die Auswahl und Qualität liegt immernoch deutlich unter der der 120er oder 140er Lüfter, entsprechend kommt man an diesen nicht vorbei, wenn man es wirklich leise haben will.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem, habe nun ein Corsair 650D bis auf den vorderen sind alle Lüfter gegen Noctua Lüfter getauscht. Ich dachte der vordere 200mm mach bestimmt nicht sooo viel Lärm, aber da habe ich mich wohl getäscht, ein Surren was einen Wahnsinnig macht, was ich komisch finde ist, dass wenn ich meine Hand davor halte und der Lüfter weniger freie Luft hat, ist das Surren weg 

Gibt es also einen sehr guten 200mm, oder werde ich gezwungen anstelle des 200mm einen 140er reinzuschrauben damit ruhe ist?

Ein Dauschen macht mir an sich nix aus, es sollte aber gleichmässig sein und wirklich nur ein Dauschen sein, und KEIN SURREN und schiepsen. Sorry dass ich mich etwas aufrege, aber diese 200mm Corsair Lüfter sehe ich als regelrechte Freschheit an, dann hat man solch tollen Produkte im angebot, das Case selbst in vom feinsten, gut durchdacht, schlicht, fühlt sich im allgemeinen Hochwertig an UND dann 50cent Lüfter, wenn man so einen 200mm Lüfter in der Hand hällt merkt man schon was das für ein Ramsch ist. Somit kostet mich das Case (auch wenn es mir eigentlich egal ist) keine 150Euro sondern 150Euro + 80Euro Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

ich hab vor ein paar tagen diesen hier verbaut:
Xigmatek XLF-F2004 (CFS-C2FES-U02) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

auf 500rpm gedrosselt wirklich sehr leise, bei voller drehzahl aber deutlich wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

also, wenn der Lüfter surrt und das Surren verschwindet, wenn du die Hand vorhälst, dann hat:

1. entweder das Lager Spiel und je nachdem wie der Unterdruck ist, dann schleift es...
2. oder der Lüfter erzeugt Luftverwirbelungen, die ihn selbst zum Schwingen bringen.....

so oder so.... das hört sich nicht gerade qualitativ an


----------



## OC1337 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

für dein Lüfter Problem beim Corsair 650D gibt es eine Lösung Fan Adapter Kit


----------



## OC1337 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Und zur leisen Lüftern such einfach nach Aerocool Silent Master 200mm. Die sind mit 18db(A) schon mal 3db(A) leiser als die NZXT (21Db(A))

Die gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, z.B in weiß Silent Master 200 mm White LED


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

die Angaben von Aerocool kannste in die Tonne kloppen..... jeder Test weist die Angaben als sinnlos aus ... Aerocool-Lüfter sind kleine Brüllgeister mit mäßiger Lagerqualität...dafürt aber auch günstig und recht Leistungsstark

Das Problem ist, dass kein Premiumhersteller wie BQ oder NB in das Segment eingestiegen ist.


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*



OC1337 schrieb:


> U3db(A) leiser


 
Was eine halbierung der Lautstärke bedeutet-


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Was eine halbierung der Lautstärke bedeutet-


 
Naja, wenn sich die 19db von Aerocool (welche die bestimmt aus 25m Entfernung aus einem gedämmten Gehäuse gemessen haben) als 35  db entpuppen, dann wirst du über die 3 db froh sein


----------



## Uter (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Eine Halbierung der Lautstärke sind ~10dB. 
3dB mehr entsprechen etwa 2 Lüftern.
Aber die Angaben kann man ja eh vergessen.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Link:


> Eine kleine Anzahl der Corsair Obsidian 650D Gehäuse können einen tief brummenden Ton erzeugen, wenn die Lüftersteuerung auf Mittel oder Niedrig eingestellt ist. Das Corsair Fan Adapter Kit behebt dieses Problem. Es kann leicht eingebaut werden und wird mit einer Anleitung geliefert.



Mein Gehäuse mach kein tief brummenden ton, er ist eher sehr hell und egal auf welcher Position. Die Noctua Lüfter also 2x 140mm Top und 1x 120mm Back hängen an der gleichen Steuerung (man kann maximal 4 Lüfter anhängen) und die funktionieren so wie sie sollen, ohne irgendwelche bösen geräusche zu machen, die geben nur bei Hohen Drehzahlen ein ganz normales Luftrauschen von sich. Somit schliesse ich die Lüftersteuerung aus.

Ich habe ja den zweiten ausgebauten originalen 200mm Lüfter vor mir liegen, und ja dieser hat ohne jemals gelaufen zu sein gefühltes Lagerspiel, wo gute Lüfter mit der Hand gedreht werden können ohne zu schleifen, schleift dieser bei der sanftesten Berührung, der Lüfter hat null Stabilität... das Einzige was dieser Lüfter an Wert hat ist das verwendete Kupfer! 

Müsste ich jetzt nochmal ein Gehäuse kaufen, würde ich das wieder das gleiche nehmen, es gefällt mir sehr gut und ich würde es jedem Weiterempfehlen, hier ein grosses LOB an Corsair, aber für die 200mm Lüfter sollen sie sich eine mächtige NULL einschreiben. Das ist als würde man einen Mercedes AMG mit rostigen Stahlfelgen ausliefern!

Was mich am meisten nun stuzig macht, ist dass ich mir ein Corsair Netzteil kaufen wollte, aber wenn die dort verbauten Lüfter auch so schäbig sind, macht mir das schon Angst, denn hier wechselt man keinen Lüfter ohne Garantieverlust.


----------



## Blutengel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

OK, hab mal genau geschaut, iss aber auch net so wichtig!



> Den Schalldruck zu verdoppeln entspricht gerade mal 3 dB. Das kann man  zwar hören, aber es braucht 9 dB, um dem Menschen den subjektiven  Eindruck von doppelter Lautstärke zu vermitteln. Dabei ist aber der  Schalldruck 8 Mal höher!


Das kann man ja auch umgekehrt nehmen 

Ich hatte das dann falsch im Kopf.


----------



## bfgc (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Was eine halbierung der Lautstärke bedeutet-



Round about 10dB kommen dem menschlichen Gehör in etwa als halb bzw. doppelt so laut vor, wie das selbe Geräusch mit vorheriger Lautsstärke.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

so schön zu wissen 

Jetzt sind wir immer noch an dem Punkt, dass man Aerocool knicken kann, da viel zu laut 

So also aufgrund der geringen Auswahl am Markt: Nimm den CoolerMaster..... die Marke hat immerhin Erfahrung in der Herstellung und dem Design von Lüftern
Auch dürften die Messwerte von CoolerMaster einigermaßen realitätsnah sein

Richtig gut Lüfter mit seriösen Messwerten werden nur von BeQuiet und Noiseblocker produziert. Aber die haben eben keinen 200mm


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Für mich habe ich entschieden den 200mm raus zu werfen und anstelle einen Weiteren 140mm Noctua an die Front zu klatschen, der pustet genug Luft rein. Werde den am Gitter des 200mm so hoch wie möglich Montieren, damit ein maximum an Luft auf die Grafikkarte gepustet wir, denn die HDDs im unteren Teil brauchen nicht wirklich eine Belüftung, die liefen jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre im alten Case ohne Belüftung...

Ich hoffe aber da immer mehr Gehäuse mit 200mm Lüftern ausgestattet werden, dass die Premium Marken sich auch entschliessen werden grössere Lüfter zu produzieren.

Edit: bis mein neuer Lüfter da ist habe ich den Lüfter halb mit einem Papierblatt verdeckt, jetzt ist das Surren weg, rrrrrrrrrh


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

ich möchte meine empfehlung für den xigmatek korrigieren, nach längerem probelaufen (~7tage) hat er genau das gleiche leichte (leise) rattern wie der originale corsair lüfter vom 650D.
bei näherer betrachtung der beiden lüfter sieht man übrigens das es sich exakt den selben hersteller handeln muss.
der rahmen ist 1:1 genau gleich, nur das lüfterblatt und das zuleitungskabel sind anders.

ich werd vermutlich auf zwei 140er im deckel umsteigen, da gibt es wenigstens vernünftige hersteller.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welchen (leisen) 200mm Lüfter?*

Gut zu Wissen, dann kann man sich ja auch dieses Geld Sparen 

Ich habe soeben meinen 140mm Noctua in die Front geschraubt und ruhe ist! (Ok mit 7Lüftern, 4x140mm, 2x 120mm und Grfikkarte, hat man ein leichtes Luftrauschen aber das ist ja mehr als nur Normal)

Habe auch Noctua angeschrieben, ob sie beabsichtigen grössere Lüfter zu produzieren, leider ist bei ihnen nix in Planung. Meine Schlussfolgerung bis 140mm bekommt ja viele Super Premiumlüfter von vielen verschiedenen Marken, so dass jeder nach Gusto die Wahl hat, Grösser ist nur Ramsch auf dem Markt.


----------

